# Which three Chis.....?



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

OK, silly and fun question since it is nearly Christmas. 
If you could 'steal' any three Chis belonging to other forum members, which would you choose?
I would love to have Gemma, (LittleGemma) Jade, (TLI) and Taz, (MiniGrace) but I found it very hard to narrow it down to just three!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I love Leo from Zorana  Bella (LS) and a new chi I saw on a xmas post 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww, how sweet! <3 Ms. Jade is very flattered. 

I can't pick just 3. :lol: Plus there are so many new members here that I haven't gotten all the names down yet.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Well if you ever get sick of her, or any of the others, just send them my way lol!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gemma (LittleGemma), Leo (Zorana) and Prince (Jayda). Goodness gracious that's hard. There are 5736393 other Chis on here I love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks ladies for all of the love Leo is getting on here, he said he's so happy he can cry!! 
Can we really ONLY pick 3???? Lol. I would have to choose Willow (buildthemskywards), Sugar (sugar chi), and Lady (Jayda). 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Well if you ever get sick of her, or any of the others, just send them my way lol!


If you lived closer, you could babysit The Wees.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL that would be fun! I could bring my two and it would be a Chi party!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'd pick TLI's Jade, then LS's Bella, then Minigraces Taz !!! 

my preference is short haired girls because my girls are all short hair and i love my girls so much... But i really love everyones babies


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oooh this is hard! Mine would be KC (pigeonsheep), Chanel (~LS~) and Max (Pumpernickel). Everybody's are so cute and scrumptious, but these are the 3 i would just munch non-stop! 
We need to see more pics of Bambi and Harley Stella! x


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd have to have LittleGemma's Gemma, LS's Bella, and JesusChick's Eden.

Oh, but then there is Chloe (KayC), SugarChi's Spice. And SammyP's (Doesn't come here anymore) Ninja. 

Tough choices!!!



EDIT

Oooooh and Natti's Shelby, and Flippedstars' Oakley and Bryco. 



Soooo many more though!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

BRODY!!!


----------



## Rune (Nov 17, 2012)

And while you are all fighting over Jade I shall sneak in behind you and cuddle with all the other Chis


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I am having a hard time deciding so I went and looked at some pictures..ok here goes..

Even though she eats her poopies... I would definately take Gemma (Little Gemma) I love little Chloe (b4singgreece) and we need a boy to protect us girls, so that would be Mylo (buildthemskywards).

That was hard!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

That is a hard question. I am new so I really don't know the Chi's with their owner's yet, but I do think, I could take anyone of them seen on here, they are all precious.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I could happily steal all three of Jesuschick's girls, and handsome Brody, Lynx's Jasper, Pumpernickel's Max, Butterbean, Toby, Chillimonster's Dexter, my list would be endless!
Rachel, I will try and get more pics, i am the worlds worst photographer and equally useless at getting the pics onto the computer. Harley always looks lovely in photo's, but Bambi always looks ugly, she is unphotogenic like me. Such a shame, because she really is a beautiful little girl, you will just have to take my word for it


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wicked Pixie said:


> LOL that would be fun! I could bring my two and it would be a Chi party!


That would be super fun!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love this little girl ChiMama5's Maggie rose 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/73507-my-maggie-rose-our-latest.html


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jade says thank you, ladies!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

3 of my faves: Kitty's, Bijou. Jerry'smom's, Tabitha. SharasAngels lil cream colored girl in her new Christmas thread.


----------



## Jaclyn_M (Sep 5, 2012)

My choices would be:

Gemma (LittleGemma)
Jax (intent2smile)
Brody (Brodysmom)


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

There are far too many to choose from really. There are loads that I love and loads I can't even think of. I love aloof Sugarchi's, Bella, KC, Leo and Lola, Brody, Toby, Gemma, Lady and Prince, Max, Kalisee, the two that are litter mates that I can't remember the name of right now, Charlie, Honey, Bijou and mimi is it? Roxy, Noah. I'm sure I'm forgetting some. I can't narrow it down to three so I've chosen 4:

Zero, Spice, Leo and KC.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Well if everyone is fighting over Jade...then I choose other peoples chi, even tho I like Jade too....

Zero
Latte
Dexter


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I cant participate,there's to many to name!! lol but cream chi's Kirby is one of my picks!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

This is not easy LOL!!! If I HAD to narrow it down to 3, it's be:

LittleLuxie's "Luxie"

Missy_r's "Lion"

and

SugarChi's "Boo"


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oooh I might need to steal Laska and Karma. I could have three little triplets!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Way too many to chose from! UGH I want them all but from this last page of post I want Lost Lake Siggy! All of them


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

on top of my head i'd love to steal boo,spice,max,bella,prada,rolo & someone had a gorgeous brindle smoothhaired, like to steal him/hertoo! oops already failed, too hard to keep to 3!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've got a few more!!!! Karen's (Jesuschick) three, especially Eden, Pumpernickel's Max, Melissa's (buildthemskybackwards) Willow, Pidge's KC, Sarah's (OzChi) three, especially Axle, LS' Bella and so many more. Ughhhh why does everyone have cute Chis? Three is no where near enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oooh I might need to steal Laska and Karma. I could have three little triplets!


aww They are flattered and so happy someone wants to steal them, lol!
Odessa is one of my favorites too, she is a real princess and I know you all call her Odie but I love her name, it sounds so strong and important.









Here is a premiere just for you, Karma's 1st time wearing a sweater, I just took it.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> aww They are flattered and so happy someone wants to steal them, lol!
> Odessa is one of my favorites too, she is a real princess and I know you all call her Odie but I love her name, it sounds so strong and important.
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww karma looks so beautiful in her sweater! I love how her paw is raised up like a princess!! Love her!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awwwww karma looks so beautiful in her sweater! I love how her paw is raised up like a princess!! Love her!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


She always does that, standing or sitting is so extremely cute. She is such a lady.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

ah she's beautiful - gorgeous expression and profile


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

miuccias said:


> She always does that, standing or sitting is so extremely cute. She is such a lady.


Your two are the one I was talking about that I couldn't remember the name of. Ooh, I forgot Odie too. I also forgot Jaxx and Daisy. There are too many.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> OK, silly and fun question since it is nearly Christmas.
> If you could 'steal' any three Chis belonging to other forum members, which would you choose?
> I would love to have Gemma, (LittleGemma) Jade, (TLI) and Taz, (MiniGrace) but I found it very hard to narrow it down to just three!


Gemma for sure! Leo and Bella!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

This is such a great thread! I read the original post earlier today and have been struggling to decide on my 3 since then! There are so many beautiful chi's on here, LS's Bella, Brodysmom's Brody, Buildthemskywards' Mylo & Willow, Zorana's Leo, Krystal's Odie, Sugarchis' Spice, Jesuschicks trio, Rachel's Honey, Ashley's Toby, omg the list goes on! I'm still really struggling with this but if I HAD to choose then I think it would have to be Bella, Brody and Leo. Ask me again in the morning though and I'll probably pick another 3


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I could never pick out 3 or 10 or 50 eacewink:...they all are too darn cute...but....if I could pick out an angel it would be Miss Hannah...she had the face of an angel and I miss seeing her on the forum....:angel7:


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Your two are the one I was talking about that I couldn't remember the name of. Ooh, I forgot Odie too. I also forgot Jaxx and Daisy. There are too many.


Melissa just for the record: Your handsome Mylo and Leo :love1: are the reason why I love long coats now and want one so badly  before I didn't care much for them.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think I could choose just three. I love Chanel because she just looks so regal. I love Brodie because he just looks like he has such a personality. I love Toby because something reminds me of Jaxx. I would also pick Eden because she is probably one of the most beautiful Chris I have seen. Oh and we must not forget Odessa. My list keeps getting bigger. Can I just come by and snuggle them all?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, a very, very hard question but Leo and Sugar I love (it's a black mask and long coat thing). I also adore Bella who has overcome so much and blossomed. I'd be fine with any chi from a consistent poster on this board because they are loved! What I would really love is to see all the pups on here in one place. That would be beyond cute!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Gemma (LittleGemma), Leo (Zorana) and Prince (Jayda). Goodness gracious that's hard. There are 5736393 other Chis on here I love.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Awww, thanks on Prince. Let me know when you are ready. There is a good breeder not far from you at all!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> What I would really love is to see all the pups on here in one place. That would be beyond cute!


Me too! I would be in chi heaven! Just a shame it's not possible :-(


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Mines would be Ls's Bella, TL's Jade and Jesuschic's eden. There are other cp's chi that i also absolutley adore!!! Mona lisa, mimi, and so many more!

And if i can have any chi in the world it would be bebe from nikki and twiggy from pippi's pack!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow I can't believe how many of you like my little Bella, that's so nice. 

You know it's funny, I often admire Chis on here, way more than just three,
and it's hard for me to see such precious pups, each one so different from
the next, each one so cute, and try to not want another! We are truly at
the limit of dogs, so it's very hard. I think it goes beyond looks too, I fall
in love with the personalities of your Chis, that you guys portray through
pictures, descriptions and stories. I agree it would be super fun for us all
to meet in person and let our pups go wild together! Who knows...maybe
some day, somehow, never say never!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Wow I can't believe how many of you like my little Bella, that's so nice.
> 
> You know it's funny, I often admire Chis on here, way more than just three,
> and it's hard for me to see such precious pups, each one so different from
> ...


Play date of the century! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

elaina said:


> i love this little girl ChiMama5's Maggie rose
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/73507-my-maggie-rose-our-latest.html


Maggie Rose says thank you so much Elaine! :toothy4:


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

TLI 's "Jade" (she is the reason I picked my baby stella, I love her coloring ) Ivy's mom "Fern" and LS's "Bella"


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd pick Chanel, KC and Lacey!!!! <3


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Leo (Zorana) and about 50 others.  Leo, just warms my heart, he is special.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> Leo (Zorana) and about 50 others.  Leo, just warms my heart, he is special.


Awwwhhhh thank you!! Leo is so flattered! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awwwhhhh thank you!! Leo is so flattered!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Told you Leo is beautiful, he gets all the love!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

i cant pick i love all of them  xx


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Told you Leo is beautiful, he gets all the love!


Haha, thanks love! It's just bc they only have photos to go by! Lol, if they only knew the little devil! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Haha, thanks love! It's just bc they only have photos to go by! Lol, if they only knew the little devil!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


If they weren't different ages, I would say Leo and Toby were brother! Cute as can be but biggggg trouble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> If they weren't different ages, I would say Leo and Toby were brother! Cute as can be but biggggg trouble.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Ash, they're just brothers from another mother!! Bahahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ash, they're just brothers from another mother!! Bahahaha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Hehehe. Yes they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I love how many of you are so neutral lol! I wish I were like that, I am too much of an opinionated person :foxes15:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I wouldn't be able to pick just 3. All the chis on here are so cute! I'd have to say I would pick all of them!:love5:


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

This is a hard one! I love so many of the little ones on here but I just love Chanel and Brody, they are rugged little outdoor chis just the way I like them. For a third it would have to be Gemma, she is just such a cutie pie!

P.S. I would also like to have Rocky and Benji. So if you could get on that LS... If you can only send one please make it Rocky. He is my favorite.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> This is a hard one! I love so many of the little ones on here but I just love Chanel and Brody, they are rugged little outdoor chis just the way I like them. For a third it would have to be Gemma, she is just such a cutie pie!
> 
> P.S. I would also like to have Rocky and Benji. So if you could get on that LS... If you can only send one please make it Rocky. He is my favorite.



Annie, it's quite simple really...it's an all or nothing type of deal...
you either take all 6 of us, or you get nada!  The pups, hubby
and I we are like a kit, you gotta buy the whole box, lol. Seriously
my hubby would be thrilled to come stay with you, lol, I've shown
him your pictures and he thinks you live in paradise, I'm sure the
pups would have a blast too. So how about it? We don't eat much,
we're clean, quiet, and we're all REALLY cute & snuggly. 

:lol:


Oh and we can definitely stop by Sweden and kidnap Caitlin & Gemma,
no problems, I know some people, I got connections. :coolwink:


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Ummm I can't pick. I just want them all <3
If I were forced to kidnap any of them on a whim, I would gladly steal Ote, KC, and Chanel. And after I stole those three, I would sneak in and take all the others.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Brody for sure!!!!!! I am in love with that little guy!!!! 

Then I love Chloe? I think? She is the black and tan that goes boating in the "salty dog" t-shirt. 

Then I adore all thee of JesusChick's pups! 

Oh, just so hard to choose! Hahaha!!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd love to have so many Chis here, but just to name a few, I'd love Karen's (jesuschick) Hope, Aly's (proudpeyotemama) Ote, Ashley's (pupluv168) Toby, and Melissa's (Buildthemskywards) Willow.

By the way, Gemma is very flattered by everyone who wants to steal her. If you want to have a playdate with her, just come on over to Sweden! The weather is... COLD!


----------



## AurorasMom (Nov 23, 2012)

Awe thanks Star's Mama and Buildthemskywards! If you are talking about my Zero we are flattered! 

There are so many amazing chi's and they are just absolutely all characters!! I don't know if I could pick three being so new I can't remember all their names! Everyone's little ones are just so precious I want to snuggle them all!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow I can't even narrow it down to top 10 hahaha there's too many!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh this is definitely hard! 
1) Odie, I just love him! 
2) Channel, she strikes me as the regal
3) Toby, love his personality 
4) Gemma because she is the cutest apple head ever!
I could totally keep listing! 
Let me just say, there Is NOT 1 chi on here I would not steal in a heartbeat!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I'd love to have so many Chis here, but just to name a few, I'd love Karen's (jesuschick) Hope, Aly's (proudpeyotemama) Ote, Ashley's (pupluv168) Toby, and Melissa's (Buildthemskywards) Willow.
> 
> By the way, Gemma is very flattered by everyone who wants to steal her. If you want to have a playdate with her, just come on over to Sweden! The weather is... COLD!


Yay! Another vote for Willow. Thanks  I'd love a play date with Gemma. She's so cute! She was the first one that I saw that converted me to the way of the short haired chi!


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Any of the long-hair Chi's! Seriously, I would take them all, lol.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby says thanks for the love!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hmm.. Prolly LS's Bella, Gemma, and prolly Jade..


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Toby says thanks for the love!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Toby was in my not so short list but I should probably have chosen him over all the others because I don't have any smoke alarms! I could have done with him in University because we once left the stove on for three days! I love that Toby is such a character and a smarty pants too!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> OK, silly and fun question since it is nearly Christmas.
> If you could 'steal' any three Chis belonging to other forum members, which would you choose?
> I would love to have Gemma, (LittleGemma) Jade, (TLI) and Taz, (MiniGrace) but I found it very hard to narrow it down to just three!



I don't know how I missed tis thread! That is sweet of you to say you would steal Taz! I would take your little Harley too - he is super cute!

I also just adore Bailey the little black chi who looks like a deer. She has the sweetest face. Also Elaine 's Latte. I even already have a full wardrobes that would fit her! Isn't' it fun to pick who you would steal? I love all the chis here. It truly would be impossible to choose!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw Odie says thanks for wanting to steal me! You wouldn't want her right now, trust me. Not the best smelling dog in the world! Waiting until she feels a bit better to subject her to the dreaded bath.


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

zorana's leo, buildthemskyward's willow and pigeonsheep's KC


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Toby was in my not so short list but I should probably have chosen him over all the others because I don't have any smoke alarms! I could have done with him in University because we once left the stove on for three days! I love that Toby is such a character and a smarty pants too!


Thanks. He really is a character. Sometimes I think he is smarter than me and just humors me sometimes lol. I'm just such a proud mom, my friends think I'm nuts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Terri, I'm with you--don't know how I missed this thread!? Oh there are so many little precious ones that are not safe from me. lol But if I go by the rule of 3 I would choose LS's Bella--tiny package of spirited spunk that melts my heart--and Izzy and Zari--I just can't get enough of those adorable sisters!! Kathleen, you MUST send them with their little life jackets though. We do have the Gulf down here and lots of water, so those are a must!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I would take KC and Dexter,Penny (Christina)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ms Jadey sends much love. <3


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> 3 of my faves: Kitty's, Bijou. Jerry'smom's, Tabitha. SharasAngels lil cream colored girl in her new Christmas thread.


Awwe thanks for thinking of my little man! he sends kisses to the Wee's!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

lulu'smom said:


> Terri, I'm with you--don't know how I missed this thread!? Oh there are so many little precious ones that are not safe from me. lol But if I go by the rule of 3 I would choose LS's Bella--tiny package of spirited spunk that melts my heart--and Izzy and Zari--I just can't get enough of those adorable sisters!! Kathleen, you MUST send them with their little life jackets though. We do have the Gulf down here and lots of water, so those are a must!


Thanks...the girls said to tell you they have never been to AL but Bella was and she loved the gulf coast so they will like it also...you might be surprised one day when Purolator pulls up with a " special delivery " for you


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

missydawn said:


> I cant participate,there's to many to name!! lol but cream chi's Kirby is one of my picks!!


Awww he says ' Thanks :coolwink::coolwink: '


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

nabi said:


> Thanks...the girls said to tell you they have never been to AL but Bella was and she loved the gulf coast so they will like it also...you might be surprised one day when Purolator pulls up with a " special delivery " for you


YAY! :cheer:


----------

